# Help with Gamble's Eagle Bicycle



## IJamEcono (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey, 

Just got this a few hours ago. Obviously covered in blue paint, but definitely going to see what's underneath. Badge says Eagle and Gamble's Stores underneath. Fenders look to be chrome underneath and are in nice shape. Nice art deco stem. Drop stand is missing, but I just had to buy it. Any information would be appreciated. I'm usually most interested in mfg and the time frame. Serial number is N 29767 8

Thanks!


----------



## OldRider (Aug 5, 2012)

No idea what it is but that wavy top bar is some cool! The chainguard looks similar to the guard I have on my 36 Huffman.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought it was odd looking, but then I thought it was a pretty neat frame. I'm thinking 1930's. Rims are mismatched, but I have no worries about stuff like that.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 5, 2012)

looks like a shelby built. High end parts on there. The rack, headlight and tail light, your missing the battery tube that goes in that big space on the top bar.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 5, 2012)

Is that a later Mead rack..........?


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 5, 2012)

> looks like a shelby built. High end parts on there. The rack, headlight and tail light, your missing the battery tube that goes in that big space on the top bar




I figured something went there, as the fender has the hole with the wire coming out. What would a battery tube look like for this bike? Any idea of the year or time frame?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 5, 2012)

my friend justin had one that he recently sold that was complete I'll see if I can get that picture from him


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 6, 2012)

I see a nice bike under that shamefull blue paint.

If you decide to part it...

I call DIBS on the headlight and chain guard...


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 6, 2012)

*Oh yeah...*

I just forgot to remember...

EZ Off Oven Cleaner works real good for removing "house paint" without destroying the original finish.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 6, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> I just forgot to remember...
> 
> EZ Off Oven Cleaner works real good for removing "house paint" without destroying the original finish.[/QUOTE
> 
> But can I use this on the paint covering chrome?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

..cool bike. How much for the rocks by the rear wheel?.....


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 6, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ..cool bike. How much for the rocks by the rear wheel?.....




That's one of my son's "rock" collections.


----------

